# Renegade Transportation Tour - UPDATE 12/03/2007



## Matt Derrick

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you all know about this tour I'm putting together for a new movie called "Train On The Brain":



> "Alison Murray is a young Canadian who decided to ride the rails across America living as a hobo. By the time her journey was over, she had crossed the continent twice.
> 
> This is the story of her travels through huge, wide-open spaces and little Norman Rockwell towns, and her vivid encounters with "the elite of society's basement". It captures both the sense of carefree drift and the abysmal discomfort involved.
> 
> Riding a boxcar is "like being in a sauna that was in a blender" -- to say nothing of the filth, the exhaustion and hunger, and the constant anxiety about being thrown off the trains and beaten up by the police."



YouTube - Train On The Brain (dir. Alison Murray) Trailer

In addition to Train On The Brain, I'm looking for other ideas from the StP community for movies or other things that I can present to people in the vein of 'alternative transportation' (i.e. bike tours, veggie oil cars, train hopping, etc).

also, if you'd like to join the tour (our veggie oil bus has plenty of room), need a ride somewhere along the way, or want us to stop in your town, reply to this post or send me a PM here.

This tour will likely be taking me through the following cities between December 15th to January 27th:

Philadelphia, PA
Baltimore, MD - Dec 17th, Red Emma's (http://redemmas.org)
Richmond, VA
Asheville, NC
New Orleans, LA
Austin, TX
Denver, CO
Park City, UT (Jan 17th - 27th Sundance Film Festival)

Click here to see a rough map of the route we're taking!

There are movies I've *confirmed* to be playing on the tour:

Train on the Brain (http://thehellhound.com)
Veg My Ride (http://submedia.tv/vegmyride.htm)
Trailer for "Road to Colossus" (http://www.roadtocolossus.com/colossusblog.html)

of course, we're looking for as many other towns as possible to stop through on this route as well. let me know if you'd like us to stop through your town!


----------



## Mouse

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

tell me when you'll be in baltimore cuz I'll come see.


----------



## dirtysmellykid

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

come to Minneapolis Minnesota. I so wanna see this film!

if you don't come here, and I can't see it in any other state where else could I get it form??

Spyder


----------



## iamcrkt

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

Columbia, MO!!!!!!

It's not too far out of the way from Austin and it's about 10 hours from Columbia to Denver. I could also point you to the right people in Lawrence to book it.


----------



## Mike Str8

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

If you want to do something in west Philly, I can set something up


----------



## gofreescout

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

second that about Baltimore. where? when?


----------



## mr_ugly

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

when will the asheville dates be?


----------



## Matt Derrick

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

awesome, yeah, im in philly right now... can you send me your number? (in a pm)

dates for asheville and baltimore will be forthcoming soon (although i might need some help with ashville)


----------



## Matt Derrick

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

i can't make it to the west coast unfortunately. the closest ill be able to make it is the sundance film festival in park city, utah...


----------



## Lokisson

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

When do you think you're gonna be in Richmond? I've got a couple of friends there who would probably be interested in seeing the movie.


----------



## Withoutatrace

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

“Riding a boxcar is "like being in a sauna that was in a blender" -- to say nothing of the filth, the exhaustion and hunger, and the constant anxiety about being thrown off the trains and beaten up by the police."
I’d say she was being a bit dramatic there. And all that dancing in the condoler was a bit “look at me look at me”
She looked like she needed a few months off the donuts too.
Can’t you find some proper tramps – this lot look like rich kids playing poor.

Not impressed.

Withoutatrace


----------



## Matt Derrick

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

well, i didn't say it was a requirement of the site for you to watch it. it's good for what it is, and i've never said it was the quintessential train hopping movie. i just think you shouldn't poo-hoo it till you've seen the whole thing. on the opposite side of the coin though, there are some parts in the trailer where she's talking to the camera and it seems kinda cheezy. but the whole point is that she isn't a grizzled long time train rider. can't you remember a time when you were that in awe of train hopping?


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*

Amen, Matt.

Everybody was new to it once. not a damn person here, including me, was born in a boxcar and raised around a sterno can.


----------



## iamcrkt

*Renegade Transportation Tour - UPDATE 12/02/2007*

Nuh uh! "The High Line"!


----------



## Mouse

*Renegade Transportation Tour - UPDATE 12/02/2007*

I think what the girl said was a pretty adequate description of how you feel after a long ass train ride. rocks the shit outta you and wears ya down. as for the cops.. i've been threatened with beatings from CSX cops so I can see where she's coming from. 

it's not all fun and games. but the fact taht she IS dancing shows she's not hating it, obviously. and calling her fat? what the fuck? that's just infantile. 


and for fucks sake stop taking yourself so damned seriously.


----------



## Bendixontherails

*Renegade Transportation Tour Needs Your Help!*



Widerstand said:


> Thats because the quintessential train hopping movie is "Rail Kings"!!!!





Oh! No, you didn't!


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

It's too bad you can't make it to the West Coast. Maybe next time.


----------



## Ian

Hey Matt Pist, I sent you a PM about a show in Western Pennsylvania on December 27th. I was e-mailed by a friend who was contacted by Scott Beiben. Get in touch, duder!


----------



## finn

Ugh, fuck Scott Beiben, that guy is a sexual predator. He needs to swallow his teeth.


----------



## Matt Derrick

it's a long story, but im not doing the tour anymore. sorry everyone...


----------



## Matt Derrick

um......... uh...... well.... duh! ;D


----------

